# Unidentified Snail Invasion



## TheMightyLebeau (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, we recently bought two pieces bogwood and had a baby snail attached, and now we have what we think might be a couple of of them. We are afraid they could be breeding. 

Being new to this we are concerned we could have an unwanted infestation, that could harm the fish and two zebra netrites that we already have. I dont have any pics at the moment but will upload some as soon as I can.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They will breed like mad(rabbits I say!).Physically remove what you see.What size is your tank and can you fit more fish?Loaches love to eat snails!Botias that is ,not kuhli,dojo or weaher loaches.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thay do breed very fast.you can get a Yoyo Loach will eat them.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

The easiest way to stop a snail invasion is tank maintenance, don't overfead and vacuum half the gravel every water change.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

an assassin snail is another route you could go!


----------



## TheMightyLebeau (Jun 11, 2013)

At the minute we seem to have two of the unidentified snails, but don't know whether they will do any harm? Would the assassin snails harm the Zebras?


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Assassin snails will eat nerite snails but normally will go for the smaller snails first. The best way to control snail population is to cut back on feeding and keep up with tank maintenance like previously stated. While doing this you can remove all that you can find with whatever method you choose -- by hand, by baiting them with veggies, or with a predator (loach or assassin snail).


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I have never been successful in treating a snail invasion of an aquarium. Copper-based algae killers work for a while, but can harm and kill your fish or any other crustations you may have. For my tank I used freshwater shrimp to keep the snail population under control. It doesn't get rid all of them, but keeps their population in check.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Watch for snail eggs too. They will be on anything in the tank. Sometimes they are hard to spot. They look like blobs of clear jelly with tiny clear balls in them. As they grow, you will see a white spot and it will get bigger.

Actually a few snails will do no harm to your tank. They eat algae and left over food from feeding the fish. That is why others said to cut back on your feeding. Less food for the snails, the fewer eggs.

I personally love snails. They are neat creatures. If you can find a jewelers loop, you can watch them scrape the glass clean. And watch the eggs develop if they are on the glass.

Depending on what type of fish you already have. You can crush the snails and drop them in front of a fish. The snail won't last long.

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have assassins breeding in one tank that has had a nerite snail in it for over a year and the assassins have not touched it. And my pest snails in that tank have been wiped out. I've just moved a few of the assassins to another tank with a pest population of trumpet snails and there's also a nerite in here. They haven't bothered it.

Others may have different experience but in my case the assassins have not bothered with the nerite snails at all.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

"They" say you should have 5 or 6 at least but I have kept 1 Khuli Loach for about 2 years now(and he is huge compared to the ones in the store)
and he only comes out when the light is off, presumably because he is alone. I see a few tiny snails(less than 1/8th inch) on the glass but that
tank was full of trumpet/pond snails when I put him in there. I doubt he gets much if any regular food because I usually feed twice a day
for the rest of the crew but they let a bit fall to the floor. That is covered with a combination of hair algae and various small and medium plants.
So I know some escapes the guppies/least killfish and another type of minnow yet unidentified. So the Loach likely gets just some crumbs of
regular food as he is not out when the rest are fed. Mostly just saying they will eat snails given the incentive.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

The pond snails will not harm your other snails or your fish. If you don't mind seeing them they won't be a problem.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have dojo loaches and they keep my snail population down just fine.


----------

